# How far up yellow river are the reds and specks



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I moved to ward basin rd, thinking of borrowing my friends john boat and trying my luck? Anyone fished close to there?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

over by coueys should be good early moving or any grass flats. I haven't been catching many reds and if I do there rats


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Haven't checked out coueys good idea closer to the bay


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a little bit of luck on ward basin road. They were smaller reds though. I did see a couple of good size reds in the flats. I was fishing reedless and didnt have much luck with it.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

What about the bass this time of year. I have never fished Yellow and would like to. Put in a Ward and see whats what. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The Weaver river runs into the Yellow and would be my suggestion for bass. Or any of the back areas or small lakes off the main river. Crankbaits.


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

I fished Weaver today and had 12 keeper Bass great day


----------

